# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Названия программ

## orsia

Все-таки решилась на открытие темы. У кого-то с идеями, у кого-то просто список, как у меня (даже по праздникам не разбит)..

В общем, сегодня посидела часок в инете. Вот что нарыла...

пульс 

шаг в осень

Inter’активная осень

осенние идеи

Это мы не проходили, это нам не задавали

Каждый день и каждый час мы работали для вас

Под крышей дома своего

Осенние вести

Осенний вестник

Тамбовские зори

Осенняя волна

Клево - кленово...

Нам года не беда!

«Сияние России»:

«От чистого истока». 

«Юность. Мастерство. Талант»

«Волшебный луч»

"Дом, где согреваются сердца"

"Загляните в семейный альбом"

"Старая пластинка"

Весенний вернисаж

"Фронтовой привал".

«Сердце отдаю детям

«Эх, путь-дорожкафронтовая…

«Точка отсчета»

Мастерская солнца

Рок-концерт «Не золотая молодежь»

Город Солнца – город Мастеров

«Долгое, долгое детство».

Книжное лето

«Как прекрасен книжный мир».

«Тайны старого сундука»

«Музыка вновь слышна»

Услышь мелодию души

Не даром помнит вся Россия

Крейзи драйв

Путешествие по радуге

Акция "Парк - детям!"

Масленица - честная, да проказница большая!

Хорошо на тамбовском просторе

Старый граммафон

Делай ставку на будущее

"Новогодние аккорды", 

"Блокадной памяти страницы". 

Моя страна - мое богатство

«Street fest – 2009» 

«Молодежный miks»

«Как Блин и оладушка солнышко будили»
------------------------------------

Академия на 6 сотках

Аптека в стакане

Цветочный вальс

Что посеешь, то и пожнешь

Дары лесов, полей, лугов

Урожайные грядки

Огород - семье доход

Яркая радуга на клумбах

Овощное ассорти

Азбука садовода
-----------------------------------------

Сказки водят хоровод

чудеса поляны сказок

----------


## Рамоновна

Может быть, в этой теме добавлять еще и* для чего* это название?

Мы дарим вам свои сердца/творческий отчет/

Материнское поле/ВОвойна/

Нам года- не беда/День пожилого, юбилей хора ветеранов/

Рыжий листопад/игротека для детей, молодежи/

Осенний калейдоскоп/концерт-открытие творческого сезона, игротека для детей, молодежи/

Помним, верим, храним/23 февраля, 9 мая/

Возраст золотой осени/День пожилого/

Русские забавы/Игровая программа/

Этапы большого пути/юбилей/

Дорога длиною в жизнь/юбилей/

Дорога добра/творческий отчет, Новогодняя сказка/

С песней- по жизни ,   Когда поет душа  /юбилей вокального коллектива/

Хит-парад/творческий отчет/

В каждой песне- солнце/отчет детского вок. коллектива/

----------


## Костенко Окс

Предлагаю ещё «Здесь всё мое, и я отсюда родом»
«Пою теб. Родная сторона….»
«Поклон селу и людям в нем живущим»
«Моя ты родина, моя Староминская….»
«Живи и здравствуй мой район»
«Семья источник вдохновения»
«Семь цветов радуги» - 1 июня
«Песни огненных лет…»
«Мы молоды душой» , «Сильные духом» смотр творчества ветеранов
«Звёздная карусель»
«Волшебная сила слова» - смотр театральных кол-вов
«В мире семи нот» - детские вокальные кол-вы
«Звёздная дорожка»
«Золотая веснушка»
«Музыкальный трамплин»
«Созвездие талантов»
«Зажги свою звезду»
«Театральный перекрёсток»
«Палитра юных»
«Эпидемия талантов» (отчёт РДК)
«Волшебники детства»
«Золотой дождь»
«Ярадость нахожу в друзьях» -фестиваль инвалидов
«Весенние трели» (дет.вокальные кол-вы»
«Память не уходит в отставку…»
«Внукам о Победе, внуки – для Победы!»
«Ратному подвигу – славу поём!»
«Живая нить традиций»
«Пасхальное чудо» выставка ДПИ
«Первоапрельский кураж»
«Мир стоит на мастерах»_ДПИ
«Для тех кто жизнь дарует и тепло» - к Дню матери
«Любовь хранит очаг семейный….» к Дню семьи
«Материнское поле…»
«Золотая осень жизни», «Сердец золотые россыпи…»»Дорогою добра…», «Рука в рук», «Добро творится в тишине», «Свет души….» - к Дню пожилого человека
«Мистер галстук – мисс Бантик» -игровое шоу

----------


## Radion68

Присоединяюсь к теме:

1) "Под Рождественской звездой" (рождественская елка)

2) "Казачьему роду - нет переводу"(день реабилитации казаков)

3) "Над вашей жизнью алые взметнутся паруса"(выпускной)

4) "Ты тоже родился в России" (День независимости России)

5) "Чтоб осень была золотой", "Мои года- мое богатство", "Душою молоды всегда"( День пожилого человека)

6) "Великая сила любви" (День святого Валентина"

7) "Детство - это ты и я "( День защиты детей)

8)  "Новогодние узоры", "Новогодний калейдоскоп", "Серпантин новогодних идей" (Новый год)

9) "На свете нет священней слова - Мать", 

10) "Всему начало - Отчий дом!" ( Год семьи)

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Добавляю из просторов инета:
 По дороге а мир знаний
 Бал первоклассника
 Первоклассное шоу
 Учёба, здравствуй! Школа здравствуй!
 Поклонимся великим тем годам
 Ради жизни на земле
Слава тебе, победитель - солдат!
Это наша с тобой биография
 Время выбрало нас
Тупик вредных привичек
Здравствуй, школьная страна
Для тех, кто годы не считает
Маме на радость
Славим мудрость и молодость души
Семья - начало всех начал
Пусть не прервётся нить традиций

----------


## Ласкина

шомпань-пати
стильный выпускной
а у нас во дворе

----------


## Рамоновна

"ЭТАПЫ БОЛЬШОГО ПУТИ" - для всех значимых/в цифровом выражении/ юбилеев

----------


## Натник

Продолжаю темку-
"Детство, опаленное войной" /вечер-рассказ о тыловиках, детях войны/
"Одна семья, одна жизнь, одна песня" /вечер-рассказ о творческой семье/
"Русский парень" /конкурс/
"Под звон бокалов!" /новогодний праздник/
"Русский солдат, сам черт ему не брат!" /конкурс/
"Памяти негаснущей свеча" /вечер памяти у мемориала/
"Мы внуки твои, Победа!" /молодежный творческий конкурс/

----------


## mara400

"Осень - рыжая подружка"
У леса на опушке"
"Под парусом весны"
"Снегопад"
"Зимушка-хрустальная"
"И помнит мир спасенный"
"Страна чудес"
"Волшебники добра"
"Бархатный сезон"

----------


## Radion68

1) "Мы этой памяти верны" (День Победы)
2) "Берегите матерей", "Ты самая красивая", "Улыбнись, родная" - День матери.
3) "О, женщина!" ""Только мама одна на свете!", "Виват, Весна!"(8 Марта),
4) " Эх, добры молодцы!","Русский солдат, умом богат"(23 февраля)
5) "Детство! Где же ты ? Постой!", "Как быстро настала прощальная дата",
    "Прощай, школа!" -  (выпускные вечера).
6) "Гордо реет флаг державный!" (День российского флага)

----------


## Гульнур

«Нехорошо забытое старое» - ретро вечер
«Мама, солнце и весна» - выставка детских рисунков.
«Песни весны» - концерт
«На балу у Золушки» - конкурсная игровая программа
Интеллектуальная игра «Все мы жители Земли»
«Из бабушкиного сундука» - выставка рукоделия
«Делу – время, шутке - час» - развлекательная программа
«Быть женщиной – завидней доли нет»
«Сластена года» театрализованная игровая программа
выставка  «Наши руки не для скуки»;
"По следам любимых героев" - сказочная викторина
"Холодок на палочке" - праздник мороженного
«Точка, точка, запятая» - конкурс рисунков на асфальте
«Вот оно какое наше лето» игровая программа
«Белая ладья» шахматный турнир
«В душе мы все еще дети» -развлекательная программа, к международному дню молодежи
«Триколор» познавательная программа
Конкурс на лучший летний букет «Цветов сиянье – для глаз очарованье!»
«Далёкому мужеству верность храня» познавательная программа.  
«Традиции и современность» познавательно-развлекательная  программа
Чай-клуб."Здесь согреваются сердца"
Праздник супружеской любви и семейного счастья «Семья, согретая любовью».
конкурс детского рисунка "Осенний листопад в моей деревне".
«Молодежный miks» развлекательная программа
«Приключение в новогоднем королевстве».

----------


## Ласкина

на юбилей например 50 лет, 60 лет и т. д.
 "5:0 - в мою пользу"

----------


## вокся

_Доводим до ума концертную программу на площади  9 Мая. Ищем хорошее  название. Сдела подборку с нашего форума.
_
Мы этой памяти верны!
Сияй в веках великая победа
Помним, верим, храним
Слава тебе, победитель - солдат!
Мы внуки твои, победа!
Сияй в веках великая победа
Не гаснет в сердце та весна!
Мы помним те великие года
Весна на клавишах победы
Победный майский день весны!
На крыльях ПОБЕДНОЙ весны..
Живи, цвети – Победный май!

----------


## Морозко78

Дорогие форумчане...очень срочно требуется название Новогоднего праздника, на 8 марта и спортивного праздника...участие во всех мероприятиях и родителей и детей...буду благодарна за любую помощь...

----------


## Морозко78

ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!! СРОЧНО ТРЕБУЮТСЯ НАЗВАНИЯ НА ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ  НОВОГО ГОДА, 8 МАРТА И СПОРТИВНЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК...МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ И ИХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ..ЕЩЕ ОДНО ПОЯСНЕНИЕ, ДЕТИ ГЛУХИЕ...ЭТО МОЖНО И В НАЗВАНИИ КАК ОХАРАКТЕРИЗОВАТЬ..НО НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО...БУДУ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ЛЮБУЮ ПОМОЩЬ...

----------


## Фуксия

Могу предложить такие названия по темке гражданско-патриотическое воспитание:
«Помни их имена» 
(Герои Советского Союза)

«Герой Советского Союза –
 Хворов Л. П.»

«Есть женщины в русских селеньях»


«У каждого была своя война»



«Космическое неизвестное»


«Этих дней не смолкнет слава»



«Салют, Победа!»




«Знают российские дети:
мир нужен всем детям планеты»


«Поэты о войне»


«Своя игра» ( права и обязанности гражданина)

« Я и закон»



«Святое дело – Родине служить»



«Будьте здоровы, живите богато»



«Праздник Главного человека»



«Дети войны»





«Чудеса под Новый год»

----------


## Фуксия

А это по теме трудовое воспитание:
«Не позволяй душе лениться»


«Чем пахнут ремесла»


«Посевная – 2010»


«У меня растут года,
 будет мне 17…»

«Скучен день до вечера,
коли делать нечего»

«Уборочная – 2010»


«Всех профессий не счесть –
выбирай какие есть»

«Умелые руки – не знают скуки»


«Рукам – работа, душе праздник»

----------


## Фуксия

Тема профилактика асоциальных явлений:«Новому тысячелетию – здоровое поколение»

«Сделай правильный выбор»


«Вредные привычки»


«Право выбирать»


«Дышать нам надо кислородом, зачем травиться углеродом»

«Мне не все равно. А тебе?»


«Болен – лечись, а здоров – берегись»

«Один порок ведет к другому»




«Суд над табаком»


«Здоровому все здорово»


«Горькие плоды красивой жизни»


«Что такое СПИД, и чем он опасен»

----------


## Фуксия

«Радуга»


«Выше нос»


«Лесная нечисть на новогоднем празднике»

«Бегут часы – бегут минуты»


«Брейн –ринг по сказкам»



«Забавы трусливого солдатика»


«Мистер – 2010»


«Валентинка в день
любви и радости»

«Колобок»


«Мисс Дюймовочка»


«Дорожный марафон»


«Огонь – друг и враг человека»


«Гости из сказок»


«Батарейки в комплект не входят»


«Береженого бог бережет»




«Берегите жилище от пожара»


«Красный, желтый, зеленый»


«Где дым, там и огонь»



«Наш друг – Светофор»


«Спички детям не игрушки»


«Во дают»


«Праздник красок»


«Забавная семейка»



«Летние каникулы – любимая пора»



«Будь внимательным»


«Спичка – невеличка»


«Отчего происходят пожары»

----------


## Фуксия

«Правила дорожного движения – знай и выполняй»

«Бал шляпок»


«Игры Доброй Воли»


«Азбука природы»


«Верный друг наш Светофор»


«Не дадим себя в обиду»


«Деревенское подворье»


«Юный эрудит»


«Лес, природа и мы»


«Наша планета – это мы»




«Наши пернатые друзья»


«Это надо знать»


«Пешеход, переход и мы»


«День всезнаек»



«В тридевятом царстве, в тридесятом государстве»

«Светофорчик»


«Дыма без огня не бывает»


«Биатлон для эрудитов»


«Семь веселых нот»


«Город вежливых ребят»

----------


## Фуксия

«Необитаемый остров»



«Путешествие в страну Светофорию»

«Осенняя палитра»


«Веселиться можно сидя»


«Клуб знатоков»


«Будь аккуратней, друг-пешеход»


«Что нужно делать при пожаре»


«Когда мамы дома нет»


«Наша хата – потехами богата»



«Берегите жилище»


«Звездный час»


«Веселый счет»

----------


## Фуксия

А вот названия по теме:Народное творчество и возрождение народных традиций
«Ай, да колядки»

«Рождественские встречи»



«Служу Отечеству. Семейные династии»

«Солнышко красно – гори, гори ясно»


«Праздник любимой половинки»

«65 - это много или мало»

«Символы России»

«Вечер накануне Ивана Купалы»

----------


## Васютка

В дверь стучится Новый год, Новогодний серпантин, Скоро, скоро Новый год, Праздник ёлки и зимы, Рожденье славим, молодого года, Новогодний серпантин. Буду рада, если подойдёт. Сейчас по заначкам поскребу может ещё что найду

----------


## Васютка

> ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!! СРОЧНО ТРЕБУЮТСЯ НАЗВАНИЯ НА ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ  НОВОГО ГОДА, 8 МАРТА И СПОРТИВНЫЙ ПРАЗДНИК...МЕРОПРИЯТИЯ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ И ИХ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ..ЕЩЕ ОДНО ПОЯСНЕНИЕ, ДЕТИ ГЛУХИЕ...ЭТО МОЖНО И В НАЗВАНИИ КАК ОХАРАКТЕРИЗОВАТЬ..НО НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО...БУДУ ВСЕМ БЛАГОДАРНА ЗА ЛЮБУЮ ПОМОЩЬ...


Новый год, Новый год , приходи скорее в дом. Я умный, Я здоровый, Я спортивный. Вот всё, что сумела найти. Давно не была на сайте Разучилась пользоваться.

----------


## Цинториончик

ребята очень нужна помощь нужно красивое название на концертно развлекательную программу связанную с летом, солнцем, спортом..............Ни чего не могу придумать!!!!:frown:

----------


## Васютка

Храни огонь родного очага, Созвучье полное природы, Россия - это мы, Немыслима Россия без имён, Задорная прелесть частушки,  Это звонкое слово частушка, Наша старость нам на радость дана, Разговор за самоваром, Мир мал, хрупок и прерасен, Спорт дело семейное, Вторят сердцу цыганские струны, Это счастье петь для России, Наш край - страны частица, Фольклёрные россыпи,Где найти здоровье, Ты припомни , Россия,, как всё это было; Набат войны нам вновь звучит в сердца; Жила-была загадка; Сокровища душевной красоты; Природы мудрые советы; Встретимся, вспомним, споём; Уют руками создаём;Фантазия, Творчество, Вдохновение; Развесёлые частушки любят дети и старушки; Звени гитара,пой струна(барды); Здесь край моих отцов; Наш край в истории России.

----------


## Васютка

Рукам - работа, душе - радость;  Вновь душу волнует знакомый мотив...; Цветы, как образ красоты; И вновь весна на белом свете;  Об отчей земле поэтической строчкой; Древняя Русь: сказка и быль; День, пахнущий мимозой; Мой край отеческий, моя глубинка; Русь, Россия, Родина моя; Женское лицо Победы;  От природы к здоровью; Виски покрылись сединой, душа осталась молодой;  Осенних красок хоровод; Мира не узнаешь, не зная края своего; Клубок, крючок и спицы в руках у мастерицы; Мой небольшой, но славный город;  И несу любовь свою, как дар; Музей по имени Земля;  В царстве Берендея; Загляни в лесную сказку;  Как хороши в Россиии мастера; Что мы знаем о выборах; Политическая палитра;  Название улиц твоих;  В гостях у феи ОБЖ;  Как ты, Россия хороша;Символ гордости Российской(флаг); Единство разных (толерантность); Он наш земляк, он наша слава; Женское лицо России; Семейный круг - острые углы; Музыкальная гамма столетий; Великие имена - великой России.

----------

maralmak (25.09.2017)

----------


## Миро4ка

Звездная россыпь 
Память сердца
Дороги Победы.
Он и Она.
Эхо Победы.
Мистер-Х-шоу.
Шуба-дуба-шоу "Зимний экспромт"
На встречу весне.
Мелодии для любящих сердец
От сердца к сердцу.
Love-шоу.
Весенний калейдоскоп.
Звездный десант
Космический круиз
Поп-шлеп-дискотека.
Перекресток времен
Серебряный возраст
Золотая пора
Тик-так шоу.
Школа Снегурочек.
Новогодняя таверна "Золотая подкова", "Три морковки", "Кис-брысь-мяу"
Кисонькины забавы.
Проделки Кота-Котофеича.
Зайка Морковкин приглашает друзей...
Конфетное шоу "Принцесса Сластена"
Чупа-чупс шоу "Сладкие приключения"
Карамель-шоу 
Шоколадная феерия
Приключения Зефирки 
Мармеландия

----------


## Васютка

Есть в Отечестве места,  Победы нашей имена;  Романс будет молод всегда; Мой отчий край ни в чём не повторим;
Великая Отечественная в истории и современности; Многоликая планета; Азбука народной мудрости;Нешумной славы  человек; Эпоха и лица;  Как мало он прожил - только 20" Нас пули с тобой пощадили в Чечне; Костёр пылающих красок; Имя чудное Татьяна;Пусть не тускнеет золото пагон; В Россию верили и в честь; Пасха - праздник весны и радости;Первый навсегда (Ю.А. Гагарин); Ваше величество, Женщина;

----------


## Васютка

Главней всего - семья и дети; Феи домашнего очага; Удачи вашей дачи; Мир начинается с детства;Гордись Отечеством своим; Россия - это мы; Русь моя, милая Родина;Ты прекрасней всех на свете, Родина моя;  Люблю твою, Россия, старину (праздники, обряды, традиции); Русь. Россия. Отечество; Прекрасны вы, поля земли родной...;Три цвета России (день флага) ;  Мой край задумчивый и нежный; Я вырос здесь, и край мне этот дорог;  Великие даты - великие люди;Помним и гордимся;Комсомольская юность, никогда ты покоя не знала; Россия их на подвиг позвала; Мы этой памятью живём; Память о подвиге народа бессмертна; Есть память, которой не будет забвенья, и слава, которой не будет конца!;Война. Победа. Память; Павших памяти будем достойны навсегда, до конца;

----------


## Васютка

Есть в Отечестве места,  Победы нашей имена;  Романс будет молод всегда; Мой отчий край ни в чём не повторим;
Великая Отечественная в истории и современности; Многоликая планета; Азбука народной мудрости;Нешумной славы  человек; Эпоха и лица;  Как мало он прожил - только 20" Нас пули с тобой пощадили в Чечне; Костёр пылающих красок; Имя чудное Татьяна;Пусть не тускнеет золото пагон; В Россию верили и в честь; Пасха - праздник весны и радости;Первый навсегда (Ю.А. Гагарин); Ваше величество, Женщина;

----------


## Леди N

"Мальчишка с нашего двора"  (конкурсная шоу- программа)
"Сладкая парочка" (конкурсная шоу- программа, проводимая в 2 этапа. На 1-м из малышей- конкурсантов компануют пары по итогам конкурсного дня, на 2-м- из пар выбирают лучшую...)
"Приходи, сказка!" (праздник сказочных персонажей)
"Хочу в артисты" (конкурс актёрского мастерства, а может и своеобразный "набор" в театрстудию в виде игровой программы для всех, чтобы не очень способным ребятишкам потом не обидно было)

----------

Shusteer (21.01.2017)

----------


## postrel

Чего-то все как-то серьезно как на демонстрации. Новогодние названия: "Куршавель по нашему"
"Ice-ice Party"
"Oh'yeee - oliv'e"
"Конфетти до пяти"
Стенгазеты:"Санта news"
"Московский дедморозовец"
"Новости под шубой"
"Аргументы и Санта"
"Один раз в год!"
"Шампанская правда"
Концерты:"Новый год: по самые мандарины!"
"Оливье под шубой"
"Километр серпантина, два вагона конфетти"
"Морозофилия"
Утренники:"Дед Мороз и все, все, все!"
"Новогодний лес - место чудес"
"В гостях у елки"
"Вечеринка от Снежинки"
"Новогоднее чудо"
"С днем рождения, Елочка!"

"Новый год, от салюта до салюта!"
"Оливье - connecting people"
"Елочки - иголочки"
"Ночь, Улица, Фонарь, Петарда!"
"11 дней, которые потрясли руки!"

Ну вот как-то так!

----------

korzova76 (07.11.2016), Nusay (25.08.2017), Ritulya993 (15.09.2017), Shusteer (21.01.2017)

----------


## юлия 1977

Все полезное и очень нужное, спасибо большое всем.. Подскажите пожалуйста как можно обозвать мероприятие (день села, юбилей района, золотая осень, и день пожилого человека)необходимо провести все эти праздники, все объеденить... и сделать осеннюю соляночку...или винегрет)))

----------


## юлия 1977

подскажите как можно назвать мероприятие три в одном..(день села, юбилей район, золотая осень, день пожилого человека)??? Как просто голова идет кругом.. У кого какие идеи -предложения пишите буду очень рада  jlia949@mail.ru

----------


## Екатерина_Док

Поддержу тему))
"Карусель" (отчетный концерт коллектива)
"Загляните в мамины глаза" ( к Дню матери)
"Город детства" (отчетный концерт коллектива)

----------


## Екатерина_Док

))))))))) "11 дней..." оригинальное название возьму на заметку. Хорошая тема. Спасибо большое

----------


## Гульнур

«Богатыри» конкурсная программа	
«Двенадцать месяцев» игровая программа	
«Русский солдат умом и силой богат» конкурсная программа	
Всемирный день кошек: «Путешествие в страну Мурляндию» устный журнал	
«8 марта - день особый» утренник	
«Наш край родной богат и славен» утренник 	
«Твои друзья – куклы!» утренник к Международному дню кукольника	
«Праздник из Мультяшково» конкурс - игра	
 «В царстве вежливости и доброты» 
«Приглашает космодром»  игровая программа	
«Солдатская слава» литературно-музыкальная композиция ко Дню Победы	
«Они не вернулись из боя» литературно-музыкальная композиция	
«Летняя пора - веселая пора» конкурсная программа	
«Шарляндия» игровая программа	
«День веслых викторин» игровая программа	
Международный день животных: «Эти забавные животные» викторина	
 «Когда сентябрь у школьного порога»	
«Детство – маленькая страна» конкурс рисунков по правам человека	
«Два брата» обсуждение книги	
«Я – человек, у меня есть права» утренник	
«Материнское сердце» утренник ко дню матери	
«Страна по имени «Детство» - праздничная программа ко дню защиты  детей 1 июня
«В детстве все бывает – там сказки оживают» - литературная викторина
 «Весёлые ребята» - развлекательная программа
«Здравствуй школа» - познавательная игра ко дню знаний	
 «Бродят по лесу осенние сказки» – утренник

----------


## mara400

"Бархотный сезон"
"Осень - рыжая подружка"
"Новый год зажигает огни"
"И помнит мир спасенный"
"Снежная карусель"
"Радуга детства"
"Радуга весны"
"Поверь в мечту"
"Зимушка хрустальная"

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые коллеги у кого есть составленный перечень праздников на 2012 год? Чем подробнее, тем лучше. Если можно скиньте в личку или почту: vlad031bel@rambler.ru или подскажите где можно с ними ознакомится.
С уважением,Владимир  :Laie 48:

----------


## Nata25

"Танцевальный калейдоскоп"
"У наших ворот - веселый хоровод"
"С песней по жизни"
"Скоморошные забавы"
"Лучше папы друга нет"

----------


## Гульнур

подкиньте пожалуйста оригинальные названия новогодних мероприятий. Самой в голову ничего не лезет, кроме старых и избитых названий.

----------


## балалайка

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужно придумать креативное название для отчетного театрализованного концерта вокальной студии. Концерт задуман в морском стиле. т.е. дети отправляются на корабле в море и попадают в разные приключения. Соответственно весь репертуар на тему моряки. острова, алые паруса, пираты... Может кто- нибудь проводил мероприятие примерно на такую тему и поделится своими наработками, чтобы мы могли включить в сценарий! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Рамоновна

> на корабле в море и попадают в разные приключения.


Морской круиз
Музыкальный круиз
Песенный круиз
Морские приключения
Морская кругосветка
Музыка моря
Песни моря
Мелодия моря
Морской коктейль

----------


## mama Ira

мореплаватель на англ. языке - navigator, может как-то морской навигатор, вокальный навигатор. моряк - это seaman, можно с этим словом, сеа-батл,  SEA-батл, *до-ре-ми-фа-SEA* (море). Я всегда открываю англо-русский словарь и примерное слово ищу, а пока найду слово, встречаются более подходящие комбинации, соединяем слово англ+ вашу тему. Попробуйте.

----------


## Viktor1005

А есть какой-то перечень названий мероприятий - то есть ФОРМ работ, современных?

----------


## sunni

Если вдруг найдете, поделитесь пожалуйста) :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А есть какой-то перечень названий мероприятий - то есть ФОРМ работ, современных?


А что, в вашем понятии, современная ФОРМА работы? :Yes4:

----------

